# Lamar Cranium vs Sims Protocol vs?



## calin.fleancu (Nov 16, 2012)

Basically the choices are the Lamar and the Sims. The only real question is would the SIMS have too much flex for my weight and height (176 cm and 190 lb), considering that i usually ride all-mountain. I was considering 151 or 154 cm. An advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

if you're still going to go all mountain then go with the SIMS i guess. It is a camber hybrid i think??? if so it'll give you a little more stability for all mountain...

still, i think there are better boards with more tech out there that are a few seasons old that you can get for roughly the same price.


----------



## calin.fleancu (Nov 16, 2012)

They are both rockers.
I found then at great prices, that's why i am only considering the two (i live in Europe... Romania to be precise  ).
The tech i think is ok with both of them.

Lamar: Rocker, Carbon-steel edges, sintered base, two carbon strips, poplar core, triaxial fiberglass.
SIMS: Rocker, Steel edges, extruded base, one carbon strip, poplar core, biaxial fiberglass.

Regarding the Cranium, i found only one review, and that says that it is above what's to be expected of lamar (actually he was extremely happy with the board). As far as the sims goes, i didn't manage to find any review for the 11/12 model.

The problem is that i'm quite heavy for my height, so i'm not very sure if the sims has a little to much flex for me, so that it would get unstable at higher speed.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

aia ii ca din romania nu prea ai ce sa iti cumperi mare lucru...si la niste preturi.. poate la cate kile ai ar merge mai bine ceva mai mare..158 poate si mai mare. cel putin daca ii singura ta placa ti-ar trebui una putin mai lunga. eu chiar am o placa lamar ceva mai veche pe care am invatat si is foarte multumit. am 95 kg si placa de 163cm. vad ca lamar are sintered base, a mea fiind mai veche cred ca ii extruded ceea ce inseamna ca trebuie ceruita destul de des..eu o ceruiam la fiecare iesire. sau ai mai putea sa iti cumperi ceva second( nu eu o vand), sau mai poti cauta pe snowboard.ro sectiunea bazar. am si eu de vanzare un lamar intrigue din 2009 in stare f buna cu legaturi santacruz doar ca e de 163cm, si nu o vand chiar acuma ...astept sa imi ajunga o placa si daca ajunge atunci o vand.
http://www.okazii.ro/alte-sporturi-...wboard-atomic-vantage-2012-158-cm--a115198471


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Specs alone, the lamar is the better board for what you want to ride: sintered>extruded, triax> biax (for stiffness).


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

This is a review site that in my limited experience i have found to be pretty accurate 
2013 LaMar Cranium Used and Reviewed «

i think he has some reviews of other lamar boards as well.


----------



## calin.fleancu (Nov 16, 2012)

Haha. Actually that was the only review i found. I think it's quite comprehensive and useful. As far as the sintered base goes, for me it's not a big plus because it's less durable and it's high maintenance (and i'm not that much of a speed freak  ). 
The only thing is that i don't exactly like the lamar design. I find it to be a little childish . But it's true that the specs are superior. 
Has anyone ridden any of them? My problem is that i'm quite heavy and i'm afraid that the sims would have too much flex.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Sintered bases are more durable then extruded, they are harder. My extruded base boards get banged up faster than my sintered bases. make the choice on the board first. If you don't like the graphics just use lots of stickers.


----------



## calin.fleancu (Nov 16, 2012)

that is actually a very good idea with the stickers. That's why i was in doubt, because on paper the lamar really seems the better board.  

p.s. regarding the durability of the sintered base, i never owned one, so the info was from the articles i read. :-??


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ya i know all the marketing says they are "low maintence", they are supposed to be easier to repair. If you have a sintered base just have it waxed everynow and then.

Some guys will argue that wax doesn't really help all that much and it may be true. But i find that it is nice to have it done/do it every now and then. I do it myself so i probably wax more then i need to, especially on my sintered boards.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Cranium no question. Actually a super fun board that's worth more than they charge.


----------



## calin.fleancu (Nov 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> This is a review site that in my limited experience i have found to be pretty accurate
> 2013 LaMar Cranium Used and Reviewed «
> 
> i think he has some reviews of other lamar boards as well.


It's only now that i accessed the link you gave me. It's actually the 11/12 model that i was talking about:

2012 Lamar Cranium Used and Reviewed «


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BA loved it last year. if it's cheap, just get it already.


----------



## calin.fleancu (Nov 16, 2012)

Sooooo... i just ordered the Lamar. I expect delivery somewhere during the next week. Keep you posted.


----------

